
Britain's FSA bans short-selling financial stocks - nickb
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/16102460-85a0-11dd-a1ac-0000779fd18c.html
======
tptacek
So basically the idea is, ban the only group of people who were actually
_right_ about what was happening in the markets.

------
gaika
SEC follows suit <http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122178234612954617.html>

